

Zero to One: How to execute on your ideas – Chapter 2 - keesj
https://medium.com/p/dc92c378ffab

======
jtfrench
This is a great topic. I think many of us on here have probably dealt with the
similar dilemma — we ALL get awesome ideas, but how do you birth it?

Should we _not_ tell our friends about it to prevent that "reward" feeling
from kicking in too early?

Also, great quote from the article:

"When you begin, things happen."

\---> Just start doing, and let the probability cloud of the universe do the
rest. An object in motion tends to stay in motion. An idea that you don't work
on will probably stay un-worked on. Just putting yourself in the right spot
and starting will put you at least within the realm of possibility.

